# Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009



## Svenno 02 (6. Juni 2009)

So, ich ahbe den Trööt vergebens gesucht, den gibts ja gar nicht für dieses Jahr deshalb eröffne ich ihn mal und fange gleich mal an

Heute auf Twister

knapper 30er









Wurde aber gleich wieder released!#h







Dann haut mal eure rein#h

LG Svenno


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Petri mein kleener!


----------



## Esoxfreund (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

sehr geil die Idee, mein Barsch ist zwar schon von Anfang Mai aber den Thread kann man ja mit Fotos am leben halten !

http://img192.*ih.us/img192/149/marcos39erbarschi.jpg


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

thanks 

@esoxfreund

das ja auch ein stattliches Exemplar wieviel hatte er denn?


----------



## Ederseeangler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hab hier auch noch einen netten Barsch:vik:
Über Pfingsten gefangen


----------



## Clown (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Super Idee und Petri an alle Fänger.... Habe meinen ganz altmodisch auf Wurm gefangen...

Schönen Tag 
Andy


----------



## ExoriLukas (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hallo hier meiner vom 1Mai 
Gebissen auf nen hecht-Wobbler im direkten uferbereich.


----------



## Finke20 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

:vik:

Wir sind gestern auch losgewesen und es ist ein super Nachmittag gewesen. Wir konnten etliche Hechte zum anbiss bewegen. Hier nur ein Paar Bilder.

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/805/dscf0338hoy.jpg

54 cm Esox gefangen mit Illex Arnaud.


http://img5.*ih.us/img5/9876/dscf0339ted.jpg

84 cm gefangen auf einen 20 cm Gufi.

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/4240/dscf0340s.jpg

55 cm und wieder Arnaud. 

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/3462/dscf0341f.jpg

58 cm Gufi Barsch Design

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/7828/dscf0344z.jpg

53 cm Squirrel


Gruß Finke 20#h


----------



## Finke20 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

:vik:

Leider falsches Thema, |kopfkrat|kopfkrat aber es sind trotz allem schöne Fische. :q:q
Einige wurden  auf Barschköder #6 oder sogar im Barschdesign gehaltene Gufi´s  gefangen. 


Gruß Finke20#h


----------



## Leski (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Na dann will ich aucvh mal was beisteuern hier ist zwar kein super großer aber ging schon so....:m


----------



## Clown (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Meine Barschtour heute früh... Gebissen haben Sie nicht besonders gut.... Ein annehmbarer Barsch und nen Waller mit 80ig auf den selben Köder. Illex Wobbler... War ein wunderbarer Drill am leichten Gerät...

Mfg
Andy


----------



## theundertaker (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Ähhhhm...ich will ja nüx sagen, aber könnt ihr nicht lesen...ich denke, der Threaderöffner wollte gerne ein Thema haben, wo nur Barschfänge gepostet werden....deshalb auch der gewählte Name...die weiteren Raubfischfänge könnt ihr im passenden Thema posten...nur so als Denkanstoß...jetzt bin ich auch schon wieder ruhig ;-)


----------



## Pike95 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

War gestern auf dem Schweriner See was soll ich sagen es war ein klasse Tag. Habe mit meinem Vater zusammen 51 Barsche gefangen, der größte hatte 30cm der kleinste 21cm. Gebissen haben sie alle auf braune Kopytos an der Hegene. Noch Petri Heil an alle anderen!


----------



## Clown (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

@:theundertaker,

Ich dacht nur, weil ich den Waller bei ner Barschtour mit nen Sqirell 61 gefangen habe, passt das schon rein, kanns aber a entfernen....


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

@ CLown ich glaube theundertaker meinte des posting von Finke20 wo er die hechte gepostet hat weil die gehören hier wahrlich nicht hin

mfg Bopmber-Pilot1989


----------



## alex82 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Endlich ist der Barschthread wieder da. Wünsche allen Freunden des gestreiften Räubers viel Glück und Erfolg in diesem Jahr. Und mir natürlich am meisten :vik:

Heute wars mal wieder richtig schön. Dank meinem Vater, der mich überredete ne neue Stelle anzutesten ( die er ausspioniert hatte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) bin ich heut auch ans bzw aufs Wasser gekommen.
Angekommen am Spot legten wir gleich los wie die Feuerwehr. 
Das Echolot war schwarz voll Fisch, und wir konnten Ratzfatz einige Bayernbarsche verhaften. Meist auf Wobbler, Vati immer mit seinen ollen Spinnern. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nach ner Viertelstunde stellte sich ne Flaute ein. Ich fing an zu experimentieren und fing den größten Barsch des Tages auf einen kleinen ShadRap im Weißfischoutfit.
danach ging garnix mehr, aber ich war sowieso überrascht dass überhaupt was ging.
Hier ist der gute mit schlappen 38 cm. Langsam kommen die besseren in Fahrt. Nachher gehts vielleicht nochmal los


----------



## theundertaker (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Sollte auch kein Angriff sein...nur ne Anregung, damit der Thread hier seinem Namen auch alle Ehre macht...@Clown....hattest ja n Barsch dabei...obwohl nur der Barsch auch gereicht hätte, da der Wels ja bei Raubfischfänge reinpasst...aber auf jeden Fall dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen...natürlich auch dem Hechtfänger...

LG
Thomas


----------



## Finke20 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

:vik:

So dann mal ein paar Barsche.

http://img30.*ih.us/img30/493/dscf0321c.jpg

Der Bursche konnte einem Monitor nicht wiederstehen.

http://img30.*ih.us/img30/602/29831474.jpg

Dieser meinte wohl jetzt wird es Zeit, dass ich meine Geschwister Räche. Aber da war wohl ein Haken dran. 

http://img30.*ih.us/img30/9871/dscf0334h.jpg

Gruß Finke20#h


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Barschfänge!

Ja eigentlich sollten es nur Barschfänge sein!


----------



## bastok (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Ich mache leider nie Fotos. Obwohl ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir mal ne wasserfeste Digi zuzulegen. Bin halt Water und messe nur grob am Blank. 
Aber dann melde ich mal trotzdem:
Am 5. bei mir an der U-Havel unterwegs gewesen und die Barsche beissen endlich...
Fünf Gute erwischt: Naja vier. Einer war 24, drei Ü30, und der letzte musste mit, weil er den Heckdrilling hinter den Kiemen hatte und keine Chance mehr bestand.

b

P.S.: Zur Erklärung: Gute sind Ü30 bei mir. Obwohl ich mich über alles freue...


----------



## bastok (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Aber schön, son Thread zu sehen. Hoffentlich kommen ein paar Barschis aus Knick...
Ist aber auch durchaus anstrengend... Was wenn ich morgen nur Hechte und Zander erwische...?

Nur n Spass...
Barschfreaks meldet Euch zu Wort!!!


----------



## Onkel Tom (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Na wenn das so ist, dann will ich auch hier gerne noch mal ein paar Barschfänge dieser Saison verewigen! Die meisten Bilder waren zwar schon mal hier irgendwo zu sehen, aber hier passen sie schließlich genau rein. Viel Spaß damit!

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/8679/32erbarschii.jpg 

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/580/38erbarschi.jpg

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/441/39erbarsch.jpg

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/5472/39erbarschimwasser.jpg

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/7901/41erbarsch.jpg

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/6703/kleinerbarschauf125eri.jpg

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/2218/neuerpbbarsch42cmii.jpg

Alle diese Barsche wurden im April und Mai gefangen. Im Juni hat es bis jetzt noch nicht geklappt, aber der Monat ist ja noch jung. Dabei hätte es heute den ersten geben können, doch leider verlor ich ihn im Drill. Vom Gefühl her war es auch ein guter. Mein Traum wäre es, einen 50iger in heimischen Gewässern zu überlisten, aber da fehlen mir noch ein paar cm.


----------



## bastok (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

na, da scheinste ja ein ziemlich geiles Hausgewässer zu haben... Sind ja alles ordentliche Klopper. Mir würde schon einer reichen, der die 40 knackt. Aber ich bleibe dran!
Gruß an alle Fänger vom b


----------



## Onkel Tom (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Ich war heute mit einem Kumpel mit dem Boot unterwegs und es sind ein paar Barsche dabei raus gekommen.

http://img31.*ih.us/img31/8032/38erbarschii.jpg

http://img31.*ih.us/img31/448/kleinerbarschmitwunde.jpg

http://img31.*ih.us/img31/5048/schnerbarsch.jpg

http://img31.*ih.us/img31/6244/christianmitbarschi.jpg

http://img31.*ih.us/img31/4248/christianmitbarschiii.jpg


----------



## maesox (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

@Tom


Was soll ich da sagen??? Super pic´s u Petri!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Anglas (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

An alle barschfänger!
Petri Heil! 
Und viel Glück beim Sommerangeln und schöne große Barsche


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Petri , ich werds morgen auch mal auf die Moppel probeiren


----------



## Screwi (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

war gestern auch nochmal für 2h am Wasser und konnte mich dann zu guter letzt dann doch noch entschneidern mit nem Barsch von 35 cm

http://img31.*ih.us/img31/1395/dsc00234o.jpg


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Petri ich war eben nch los, aber nix irgendwie tod


----------



## Zocker (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

So hab auch 2 stück zu verzeichnen waren beide 45cm!

http://img3.*ih.us/img3/3750/barschhaddorf2.jpg

http://img221.*ih.us/img221/7638/barschhaddorf1.jpg


----------



## dermichl (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

edit,weils besser ist


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

riesen petri an alle Barschfänger ! ... 
super fische die ihr da fangt ... hab leider dieses jahr noch nichtmal nen barsch über 20 gekriegt ! .... naja in 2 wochen geht`s nach schweden und dann quillt der thread hier über ... juhuuuuu ...
weiterhin petri heil !


----------



## JensXP (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Hallo hier meiner vom 1Mai
> Gebissen auf nen hecht-Wobbler im direkten uferbereich.


Soviel zum Kunstköderverbot |gr:


----------



## Hognar (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Da sieht man mal das sich wohl nicht jeder an die Vorgaben hält #d


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



JensXP schrieb:


> Soviel zum Kunstköderverbot |gr:



Dir ist aber schon klar das 

1. nicht in allen Bundesländern zu dem Zeitpunkt noch Hecht/Zanderschonzeit ist ?

2. Hecht/zanderschonzeit nicht in allen Bundesländern Kunstköderverbot bedeutet


----------



## JensXP (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar das
> 
> 1. nicht in allen Bundesländern zu dem Zeitpunkt noch Hecht/Zanderschonzeit ist ?
> 
> 2. Hecht/zanderschonzeit nicht in allen Bundesländern Kunstköderverbot bedeutet


 
Ja klar ist mir das klar 
Ich habe mich wohl undeutlich ausgedrückt:
"Toll, da haben wir in Rheinland-Pfalz noch KuKö-Verbot".

Von Hecht oder Zander ist hier in diesem Fred eh keine Rede.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hab das eher als ein " Da fischt wer während der Schonzeit trotzdem mit Kunstködern" interpretiert und bin da wohl auch nciht der einzige , siehe Hognar ^^


----------



## JensXP (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Hab das eher als ein " Da fischt wer während der Schonzeit trotzdem mit Kunstködern" interpretiert und bin da wohl auch nciht der einzige , siehe Hognar ^^


Ist ja jetzt geklärt, also kein Grund zur Veranlassung


----------



## Viper5684 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



dermichl schrieb:


> tolle fotos Onkel Tom#6
> hier mein 43er aus der ems bei warendorf
> http://img29.*ih.us/img29/7141/bbarsch6.jpg
> 
> ...


ich für meinen teil finde die fotos mehr als geschmacklos...wieso müsst ihr abgeschlachtete barsche fotografieren und hier reinstellen |uhoh: dann noch immer schön auffer spüle oder schön inner küche aufm filetier-brett....wenn ihr sie mitnehmen müsst, dann macht das auch. aber ganz ehrlich...die barsche sehen nichmal annährend "schön" aus. kann auch gleich nen barsch von edeka hier reinstellen, wird keiner nen unterschied feststellen können #q
die fotos von onkel_tom sind so geil...die tiere kommen richtig zu geltung. aber wenn ich sowas sehe bekomm ich das :v


----------



## spinnermarv (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

da gebe ich dir glatt recht|uhoh:


----------



## King Wetzel (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

1. das is seine sache ob er den fisch mitnimmt
2. das is auch seine sache wo er seine fische fotografiert 
3. wieso sollte sich dermichl selber betrügen und nen gekauften barsch hier hienein stelle
SO das is meine meinung dazu Gruß Henry und petri an die fänger


----------



## Viper5684 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> 1. das is seine sache ob er den fisch mitnimmt
> 2. das is auch seine sache wo er seine fische fotografiert
> 3. wieso sollte sich dermichl selber betrügen und nen gekauften barsch hier hienein stelle
> SO das is meine meinung dazu Gruß Henry und petri an die fänger


lies ordentlich und schreib dann was dazu.
punkt eins is sinnlos, da ich meinte "nehmt se mit"
punkt 2....von mir aus kann er den barsch in seinem scheißhaus fotografieren, ich meinte nur es is geschmacklos
3. ich meinte nur, dass man da keinen unterschied erkennt, weil beides eh tot und farblos is


----------



## hecq (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> les ordentlich und schreib dann was dazu.
> punkt eins is sinnlos, da ich meinte "nehmt se mit"
> punkt 2....von mir aus kann er den barsch in seinem scheißhaus fotografieren, ich meinte nur es is geschmacklos
> 3. ich meinte nur, dass man da keinen unterschied erkennt, weil beides eh tot und farblos is



Mit dem Bild ist Geschmacksache. Der eine findet es ok und der andere nicht. Nur dein Ton ist absolut nicht ok.

use your brain and think about it.


----------



## s_rathje (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

über catch und release brauchen wir wirklich nicht streiten,
ABER das ein barsch, der am wasser mit nettem hintergrund fotografiert wurde mehr her macht als ein abgeschlagenes tier, dass schon unter leichtenstarre leidet und auf dem filitierbrett liegt, ist doch wohl unumstritten 

back to topic
auch ich konnte die ersten barsche landen..leider nur kleine um 25 cm.
beim aalangeln hatten n freund und ich jedoch dicke barsche (35 - kanpp über 40cm geschätzt) auf unsere grundruten...aber wie das so ist..an den 80 gramm ruten, schlitzten die tiere noch schneller aus..#q


----------



## surfer93 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Vorgestern einen Aussteiger von ca. 35cm beim Zanderangeln gehabt.. Schade Schade... 

In meinen Augen ist es auch jedem selbst überlassen, wie man seine Fische hier reinstellt. Es ist keine Frage, ob ein Bild am Wasser mit einem lebendem Fisch besser ist, aber jeder wie ers meint. Wir können froh sein, dass hier überhaupt Bilder gepostet werden, denn ich finde viele Beiträge ohne Bilder (das ist jetzt nicht umbeding auf diesen Threat bezögen, sonder allgemein) oftmals unglaubwürdig. Naja.. Muss glaub ich cniht weiter drüber diskutiert werden.

Petri allen Fängern

Gruß Tim


----------



## dermichl (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

mein lieber Viper5684,ich gebe dir recht wenn du sagst das es kein schönes foto ist,es ist auch dein recht deine meinung zu äussern,ABER du solltes mal auf deine wortwahl achten und nicht nur rumkotzen



Viper5684 schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil finde die fotos mehr als geschmacklos...wieso müsst ihr abgeschlachtete barsche fotografieren und hier reinstellen |uhoh: dann noch immer schön auffer spüle oder schön inner küche aufm filetier-brett....wenn ihr sie mitnehmen müsst, dann macht das auch. aber ganz ehrlich...die barsche sehen nichmal annährend "schön" aus. kann auch gleich nen barsch von edeka hier reinstellen, wird keiner nen unterschied feststellen können #q
> die fotos von onkel_tom sind so geil...die tiere kommen richtig zu geltung. aber wenn ich sowas sehe bekomm ich das :v



des weiteren Viper5684 sieh dir das erste bild vom Finke20 an.
ist auch nicht schön zu sehn das der drilling dem barsch das maul kaputt gerissen hat


----------



## Viper5684 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



dermichl schrieb:


> mein lieber Viper5684,ich gebe dir recht wenn du sagst das es kein schönes foto ist,es ist auch dein recht deine meinung zu äussern,ABER du solltes mal auf deine wortwahl achten und nicht nur rumkotzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das stimmt natürlich....und dein bild is zum vergleich mit dem von ExoriLukas vonner ersten seite eh nich zu vergleichen. da liegt der barsch ja echt im klo oder sonst wo...wunderschön -.-*
ich habe nix dagegen wenn man die fische mitnimmt, denn c&r is hier ne ganz andere sache. jeder so wie er möchte. aber manche bilder find ich echt nicht schön zum anschauen. sie bringen nur den "beweis" dass solch ein barsch gelandet wurde, mehr aber auch nicht. macht doch die bilder am wasser und dann mit den fischen was ihr wollt. ich finds nur schade und echt nicht ansehenswert wenn dort tote, und vor allem total farblose fische präsentiert werden nur um die glaubwürdigkeit zu bestätigen. somit ist das eigentlich nur rumprahlen, mehr nicht.
soll jetzt kein angriff sein sondern nen punkt zum nachdenken.
wie gesagt, ich habe NICHTS gegen die entnahme der fische.
wenn ihr schon tote barsche fotografiert, dann doch auch in eurer hand. 
solch ein bild direkt inner spüle oder aufm filetierbrett muss doch echt nicht sein. außerdem kommt somit die größe viel besser zur geltung

lg
martin


----------



## s_rathje (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

|good: kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen #6


----------



## fishingchamp (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

@Viper
DITO!
Ein schönes Foto ist eins der schönsten Andenken an einen schönen Fang.

Hier mal einige Barsche vom letzten Tagesausflug.
Die Fische waren 45, 40, 38 und 47 cm lang (auch in der Reihenfolge gefangen).

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/1696/pict0131kzp.th.jpg
http://img35.*ih.us/img35/6439/pict0135kbp.th.jpg
http://img35.*ih.us/img35/2338/pict0137n.th.jpg
http://img31.*ih.us/img31/195/pict01432.th.jpg


Hier ein noch ein 39er Barsch, den ich 9 Tage vorher gefangen habe und zwei, drei Nebenfänge (unter anderem ein Carp mit 30 Pfund) + ein, zwei weiteren Barsche bis 30 cm aus der Woche davor. Das ist der Vorteil an großen Barschködern, da beissen immer wieder die Zander, wenn die Barsche gerade nicht wollen.
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/7780/snv35873.th.jpg
http://img8.*ih.us/img8/8223/snv35875.th.jpg
http://img195.*ih.us/img195/8823/snv35880.th.jpg
http://img194.*ih.us/img194/2443/snv35884.th.jpg
http://img191.*ih.us/img191/4272/snv35890.th.jpg
http://img41.*ih.us/img41/1557/snv35891.th.jpg
http://img241.*ih.us/img241/2816/dsc00382y.th.jpg
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/2474/dsc00378.th.jpg
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/3883/dsc00384z.th.jpg
http://img190.*ih.us/img190/4064/dsc00389r.th.jpg
http://img44.*ih.us/img44/6673/dsc00395h.th.jpg

Hier noch mein neuer PB-Zander, der auch beim Barscheln biss:









An dem Tag fing ich auch den größten Barsch für dieses Jahr:





Hier noch ein 41er aus meinem Stammtümpel:




http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/ybi-46-jpg.html

Alle Fische schwimmen wieder!

Im Anhang noch ein 35er Barsch + Zurücksetzen.


----------



## eddyguru (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Sauber Felix!Feine Sache,digges Petri#6#6#6

greetz#h


----------



## Carphunter-SL (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri.
Sag mal hat der Karpfen wirklich gebissen oder war der ausversehen gehackt?

gruß Sascha


----------



## fishingchamp (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Danke,
der Karpfen hat richtig gebissen. Wenn du auf das Foto draufklickst, auf dem der Karpfen noch im Wasser ist, sieht mans.
Gebissen hat er auch einen 4" langen Shad Impact von Keitech.
Die Gummiköder von Keitech sind stark aromatisiert, Shrimpgeschmack, und dazu noch stark gesalzen.
Da diese Gummis relativ langsam über den Grund gezuppelt werden, ist es wahrscheinlich kein großes für einen Karpfen diesen Köder zu erwischen.
Ich habe oben noch ein paar Fotos drangehängt.

MfG
Felix


----------



## Carphunter-SL (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Cool. Wie führst du diese köder den und wo kaufst du sie?


----------



## fishingchamp (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Naja, zur gezielten Karpfenjagd sind die sicher nicht geeignet.
Schließlich wars mein erster regulär gehakter Karfpen beim Spinnfischen und ich fische ziemlich häufig mit diesen Ködern.

Hier kriegste das Keitechzeug:
http://www.camo-tackle.de/keitech-c-677.html?infoBox=1
Am besten benutzt du auch die passenden Tungstenköpfe. Die sind zwar teurer als normale, aber Tungsten ist ungiftig und hat eine höhere Dichte. Das heißt, dass die Jigheads bei gleichem Gewicht deutlich kleiner sind als Köpfe aus Blei.
Der Köde wird wie ein normaler Gummi geführt nur deutlich langsamer und mit kleineren Sprüngen. Durchs zittern mit der Rutenspitze wackelt der Köder fast auf der Stelle am Grund rum.


----------



## Carphunter-SL (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Danke danke habe mir die seite mal gespeichert und werde mir die tage mal ein paar bestellen.

also kann ich die auch ''faulenzen''? |kopfkrat


----------



## ssoellner (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

sooo ... um wieder zu den barschen zurück zu kommen ... @svenno 02 super idee mit dem thread:vik: ...
ich hatte meine barsche schon mal hier im mai im forum gepostet ... aber wenn ich an die zwei tage zurück denke, wo ich mitten in einen dickbarschschwarm gelandet bin, hauts mich immer noch wech ...|bigeyes|supergri

also die habe ich ende mai erwischt ... und der größte war 52 cm und dann alle so um die 48 - 45 cm ...











... und die beiden am 1. juni ...








alle auf kopyto goldglitter-schwarz-rot 8cm ... nu, und alle schwimmen wieder ... ich glaube so etwas erlebt man bzw. frau  echt nur einmal im leben ... seitdem ab und an mal wieder einen mit 33 oder 30 cm ... glaube die großen sind jetzt gewappnet |rolleyes ...

achja, und camo-tackle ... echt eine supershop für gummiköder, riesige auswahl ... nur zu empfehlen!!! 

petri an alle hier!!

bye steffi


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

@fishingchamp: find deine Bilderreihe voll klasse!!! einfach ma mitten in der stadt wo viele nicht hingehen, und petrus dankt es mit schönen fischen! |pfisch: man weiß nie was da alles so rumschwimmt!
schade dass ich hier nicht solche möglichkeiten habe!
mfg


----------



## WaveLord (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Endlich seh ich mal ein paar Fische aus dem See beim Media Park...:q

Hab mich da noch nicht hin getraut weil da soviel los ist...

Petri zu allen Fischen...:m


----------



## Promachos (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Hier der Link zu meinem Bericht über den Fang meines PB: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2540078&postcount=1358
Vielleicht kein Riese, aber für unsere Gewässer schon ne sehr ordentliche Hausnumer. Natürlich schwimmt er wieder...:m

Gruß Promachos


----------



## fishingchamp (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

@all, die sich für den Mediapark interessieren
Ihr solltet euch gut überlegen, ob ihr euch dort hinstellt!
Schließlich gibt es für dieses Gewässer, wie für eigentlich alle Gewässer, Erlaubnisscheine und dort gibt es nur 14 Jahreskarten pro Jahr!!!
Fast alle Angler kennen sich dort und Schwarzangler fallen schneller auf als am Rhein oder wo auch immer.
Zudem kommt auch immer wieder die Polizei oder das Ordnungsamt.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Felix du bist ne Sau!!!

Das is WAHNSINN, was du hier abgeliefert hast! 
Janz dickes *PETRI!*


----------



## GuidoOo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

auch von mir....
einfach nur K R A N K!

Seh ich doch richtig, dass du mit ner Mono angelst (Hochwertige)...

Müsste der Köder mit Hilfe vom Rapala-Knoten nicht ein noch besseres Spiel bekommen?


----------



## feeder67 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

hier mal ein barsch mit grössenwah


----------



## MeyerChri (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

ohaa ein gigant der meere :m

Aber eins muss man ihm lassen!! Ne schöne Färbung har er #6


----------



## feeder67 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

die kleinen werden auch mal gross.und er hat mir versprochen wieder zu kommen wenn er gross ist.


----------



## fishingchamp (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

@GuidoOo
Jo,
ich benutze Toray Bawo Fluoro Carbon (die letzte Füllung hats ganze zwei Tage mitgemacht)
http://www.swat-fishing.de/index.ph...ray-bawo-superhard-premium-plus-hi-grade.html
Und Toray Bawo PP
http://www.swat-fishing.de/index.php/lines/nylon/toray-bawo-polyamide-plus.html
Diese Schnüre haben so wenig Dehnung, dass ich damit auch jiggen kann!
Das Fluoro hat zwar seinen Preis (30 € für 100 Meter), aber es ist eins der wenigen Fluoros, die man auch als Hauptschnur benutzen kann ohne das sie die ganze Zeit von der Spule springen. Nach einem Angeltag ist es relativ gut eingefischt und dann verhält es sich fast wie eine gute Mono. Hinzu kommt, dass der Fisch einfach garkeine Schnur sieht, selbst bei Sichtweiten von 5-6 Meter. Das ist vor allem bei den dicken Barschen ein dickes Plus.
Einen Rapalaknoten benutze ich übrigens nicht. Es wird alles normal angeknotet.
Bei den Wobblern eben an den Sprengring an der Öse und bei den Gummis eben ans Öhr des Jigheads.
Bei Oberflächenwobblern und bei Softjerks mache ich manchmal einen normalen Schlaufenknoten und bilde mir ein, das bestimmte Köder damit besser laufen.

MfG
Felix


----------



## Onkel Tom (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hallo!

War heute mal wieder kurz am Wasser und konnte 4 Barsche fangen. Einen richtigen Brocken verlor ich leider kurz vor der Landung und als „Beifang“ gab es einen Hecht von um die 50 cm, habe ihn aber nicht genau gemessen. Hier noch ein paar Bilder.

http://img269.*ih.us/img269/7382/knapp30er.jpg

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/9020/kleinerbarsch.jpg

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/1145/hechtkopf.jpg


----------



## Svenno 02 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Klasse Fotos Tom

Und Petri zu den Fischen

LG Svenno


----------



## WaveLord (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> @all, die sich für den Mediapark interessieren
> Ihr solltet euch gut überlegen, ob ihr euch dort hinstellt!
> Schließlich gibt es für dieses Gewässer, wie für eigentlich alle Gewässer, Erlaubnisscheine und dort gibt es nur 14 Jahreskarten pro Jahr!!!
> Fast alle Angler kennen sich dort und Schwarzangler fallen schneller auf als am Rhein oder wo auch immer.
> Zudem kommt auch immer wieder die Polizei oder das Ordnungsamt.



Danke für den Hinweis..

Ich glaub wir alle hier wissen das man sich für ein Gewässer ne Erlaubnis besorgen muss...

Mir ist das Gewässer im Angelführer NRW aufgefallen.. Und momentan mach ich über die Bundeswehr Schule und die ist da genau um die Ecke...

Und nur weil ich den Mediapark erwähne musst Du das nicht unbedingt mit Schwarzangeln in Verbindung bringen...#d
Glaub sowas hört niemand gerne...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Kleine Strecke von heute abend
































LG Svenno, nicht die größten aber von 15-33 cm ganz ok


----------



## gringo92 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

petri den fängern 

nach 3jahren karpfen habe ich heute gemerkt das auch BaFo´s und Barsche an ner dünnen Mono ganz schön Kette geben :vikvorausgesetzt sie haben eine bestimmte größe ;P)

Hier mein neuer "PB"


----------



## GuidoOo (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

na, worauf hat er gebissen?
Auf 25mm Pinaple von Dynamic Baits angeboten am Haar mit Selfhook-Montage?

Bitte nicht labern, wenns falsch ist...
kenn mich da nicht so aus 

Ne Spaß bei Seite!

Petri

Hab auch noch einen..gabs zwar schon in Aktu.Raub...aber der Fisch darf ruhig 2 mal gepostet werden 

Köder: Zipbaits Irony Surface Strucker
41cm =)http://img7.*ih.us/img7/9628/groarschh.jpg


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Wo du Recht hast Guidoo, mit so schönen Barschen immer doch, fettes Petri von meienr Seite


----------



## gringo92 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

:´D
letztes Jahr ging mir einer aufen Secret Banana ... 

nein nein , der ging mir aufen spinner im fluss


----------



## fishingchamp (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



WaveLord schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis..
> 
> Ich glaub wir alle hier wissen das man sich für ein Gewässer ne Erlaubnis besorgen muss...
> 
> ...




Schon klar, aber nicht jeder ist so schlau wie du und ich! Dort gibt es genug Schwarzangler, die denken, dass es für den Tümpel eben keine Jahreskarten gibt. 
War ja auch nur ne allgemeine Aussage. Schließlich bist du hier nicht der einzige, der hier in Köln und Umgebung lebt.
Aber wenn du es als Unterstellung siehst, entschuldige ich mich bei dir.


----------



## fishingchamp (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hier übrigens noch ein paar Fänger der letzten Zeit. Allerdings meist nur Fische von 15-30 cm. Ein paar ü30er bis zu einem hübschen 37er.
Ein paar kleinere Zettis gabs auch als Beifang.
Hier ein kleines Video von einem 53er:
http://yfrog.us/5afile0266z


----------



## fishingchamp (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Weiter gehts!
Leider mit totalen Kackfotos. An dem Abend war die Cam zu Hause, das Handy und der Camcorder so leer, dass sie nach einem Bild immer ausgingen.
Der letzte war der 37er und somit der größte der letzten Zeit:


----------



## fishingchamp (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Heute morgen ging mir ein 41 cm langer Prachtbarsch an den Haken.
Er biss auf einen knapp 13 cm langen Keitech Live Impact.


----------



## Onkel Tom (20. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Schöne Barsche fishingchamp!

Ich war heute auch sehr früh (bei Sonnenaufgang) mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. So wollte ich der großen Hitze des Tages entgehen, jedoch waren die Fische nicht sehr aktiv. Letztendlich konnte ich mich jedoch mit einem netten 30er Barsch entschneidern und bin somit nicht ganz umsonst so früh aufgestanden.

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/2428/30erbarschaufarnaut110i.jpg

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/2428/30erbarschaufarnaut110i.jpg


----------



## Esoxfreund (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

ich war heute früh mit Kumpel Onkel Tom unterwegs, neben ein paar kleineren Fischen kam noch dieser etwas bessere Kollege raus ... natürlich nur ganz kurz   :m

http://img406.*ih.us/img406/6390/barsch1.jpg


----------



## Promachos (25. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Ich hab mich von euren schönen Fängen und Photos inspirieren lassen und meinen PB-Barsch gefangen. Hier findet ihr den Bericht und Photos: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2616209&postcount=1878

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

War gestern bei mir an der Trave los konnte mit meinem Kumpel 15-20 Barsche fangen, die alle zwischen 25-35 cm hatten, ein super Tag.


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Heute wieder beim Barscheln gewesen Ergebnis 30 Barsche, wovon knappe 10 über 30 waren












LG Svenno


----------



## fishcatcher99 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hi,
Mein Rekord dies Jahr hatte 46cm /3pfd
Gebissen hat er auf einen toten Köderfisch!#6
mfg fishcatcher99:vik: Und Dickes Petri an all die anderen Barschfänger,tolle Fische#6


----------



## Slotti (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Nachdem mein Barsch PB eigentlich nicht der Rede wert war, gabs heute endlich mal einen besseren Kollegen, über den ich mich sehr gefreut habe.


----------



## TRANSformator (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



Slotti schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Barsch PB eigentlich nicht der Rede wert war, gabs heute endlich mal einen besseren Kollegen, über den ich mich sehr gefreut habe.


Petri erstmal. Wie groß war er denn?

Gruß


----------



## Slotti (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

achsooo , genau 40cm


----------



## TRANSformator (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



Slotti schrieb:


> achsooo , genau 40cm



Der ist genau richtig, schon richtig schön und trotzdem noch Luft nach oben. So kanns bald den nächsten PB geben.

Gruß


----------



## theundertaker (7. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Was für ne Granate ;-) Dickes Petri....Traumfisch...


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

petri geiler Barsch


----------



## fishcatcher99 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Super Fisch , dickes
*PETRI|wavey:*


----------



## Hackersepp (8. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Was hat denn ein Karpfen bei den  aktuellen Barschfängen zu tun??? #c

Petri Heil!


----------



## Spinnfisher09 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hi Leute, habe vorletztes Wochenende diesen Kameraden gefangen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Sauber, Petri!

Der hatte aber auch locker 40, oder?


----------



## Spinnfisher09 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Locker ist was andres... hatte ganz genau 40cm...


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Na klasse! Echt schöner, gut erhaltener Dickbarsch. Knallige, heile Flossen, dunkle Streifen, schön Stachel aufgestellt - besser geht nicht. :m


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Echt schöner, gut erhaltener Dickbarsch. :m



Vor allen Dingen auch gut *ge*haltener Dickbarsch :m. 

Petri dem Fänger.


----------



## Glenneangler (26. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Habe auch mal einen schönen Barsch gefangen bis dato mein größter mit 33cm! Gebissen hat er auf einen tiefgeführten Spinner!


----------



## Finke20 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

:vik:

Was ist los fängt keiner mehr was? |kopfkrat

Dann für die Gemeine, ein Barsch der einem Water Monitor nicht wiederstehen konnte. :q

Gruß Finke20#h


----------



## hoschy (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hallo,
ich habe da auch eine Barsch zu melden


----------



## Wizard2 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

ein wahrer riese|rolleyes


----------



## taribial (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

der is aber klein...#d:c


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Mal unabhängig von der Größe: In letzter Zeit sieht man immer mal wieder das Angler ihre Fänge mit Handschuhen anfassen. Warum?


----------



## Wizard2 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

weil fische so eklig schleimig sind:v|uhoh:|supergri


----------



## fishingexpert87 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

hy jungs.... war auch mal wieder barscheln diese woche ... konnte 2 stück raus zucken  
 40cm                         30cm


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Ein dicker 29cm Barsch der wieder realesed wurde.


----------



## Trout Hunter (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

guten morgen bordies 

also ich hab jetzt soooo was von lust auf barschangeln! eure fische sind alle echt klasse!!!

ich werd demnächst auch mal mein glück auf barsch versuchen und mich dann wieder melden 

Lg. Trout


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

@Trout Hunter war heute früh los und habe den Barsch gefangen^^

ps: komm icq


----------



## discobarsch (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

hier ein paar brasche aus den letzten tagen
28cm, 29cm, 33cm

gebissen haben die alle erst in der dämmerung und alle bisse die ich hatte, hatte ich auf turbotail grösse C in kaulbarsch am 5g kopf


----------



## Lenny20 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*





gefangen auf einen 5er colonel spinner!
biss in der prallen mittagssonne |rolleyes
leider das maßband vergessen


----------



## theundertaker (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Huhu ihrs...

ich konnte in Holland eine Vielzahl von Barschen bis 30 cm landen.....(60-70 Stück bei 5 Versuchen)...

Dabei waren auch 3 schöne Dickbarsche mit Längen von 43, 46 und 48 cm....

Die drei größten Barsche sieht man hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101263&page=77

Waren nette Drills... 

Gruß
The Undertaker


----------



## Onkel Tom (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs, schöne Barsche dabei!

Ich habe auch mal wieder ein sehr schönes Exemplar fangen können. Wird hier mit fallenden Wassertemperaturen immer schwieriger, aber manchmal gelingt es eben doch noch.

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/2657/32erbarschaufarnaud110j.jpg


----------



## fishcatcher99 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

PETRI!#h


----------



## Skorpion (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Ein schönes Foto#6 Petri


----------



## discobarsch (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

petri onkel tom, schönes foto und toll gefärbter barsch!


----------



## King Wetzel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

hallo leute 
erst mal petri heil an alle fänger ich  habda mal ne frage 
im sommer sah(fing) ich in dem fluss wo ich immer angel 100te barsche aber jetzt wo sind die alle hin ??????????????


----------



## rouvi (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

hm der barsch hält sich im schwarm auf und zieht umher! außerdem ändert er seine fressgewohnheit und das fessern selber je nach wetter/temperatur.
wenn du erst 2-3 mal am fluss warst, und dann noch immer an der selben stelle, kann es einfach sein, dass der schwarm grade woanders unterwegs ist! lass dich nich entmutigen und versuchs weiter! mit flachen und tiefen wobblern mit gummi oder dropshot! eins sei gesagt, wo du einen barsch fängst, fängst du auch noch mehrere!
petri!


----------



## BaunachFreak (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

um genau zu sein bleiben barsche im jungalter im rudel 
aber wenn sie dann mal groß sind so ab 25-30cm sind sie alleingänger weil sie dann auch zu kannibalen werden


----------



## rouvi (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



BaunachFreak schrieb:


> um genau zu sein bleiben barsche im jungalter im rudel
> aber wenn sie dann mal groß sind so ab 25-30cm sind sie alleingänger weil sie dann auch zu kannibalen werden



das stimmt wohl, aber n Schwarm mit 30igern ist schon ganz ordentlich 
Dennoch bleibt die Kernaussage, weiter versuchen... Der du wirst den Fisch finden!


----------



## karpfen2986 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns fängts an zu beissen :






Schöner 42 er!


----------



## fishingchamp (2. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



BaunachFreak schrieb:


> um genau zu sein bleiben barsche im jungalter im rudel
> aber wenn sie dann mal groß sind so ab 25-30cm sind sie alleingänger weil sie dann auch zu kannibalen werden



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht!
Hier am Rhein hat man beim Drillen meist mehrere große Barsche hinter dem gehakten Barsch.
Erst am Wochenende konnten zwei Kumpels ca. 30 Barsche innerhalb von 2 Stunden an dem gleichen Spot fangen und davon war ca. die Hälfte ü40 - 50 cm. Und trotzdem bissen zwischendurch Barsche mit 25-30 cm.  Allerdings war der Fang in ihrem Hausgewässer, ein großer Stausee.
Aber selbst hier in einem kleinen Vereinstümpel kamen beim Drill eines 40ers 5-6 gleichgroße Barsche hinterher.

Petri zu dem wunderschönen 42er!!!
Ich bräuchte auch mal wieder so einen schönen Barsch vor einem Monat hatte ich den letzten ü40er.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

http://img21.*ih.us/img21/8807/imgp7080w.jpg

http://img21.*ih.us/img21/6028/imgp7084d.jpg


----------



## King Wetzel (2. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

petri den fängern 
@kochtopangler schönes kompo was du da fischst


----------



## skatefreak (2. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> petri den fängern
> @kochtopangler schönes kompo was du da fischst



... und schöne Fische!!#h


----------



## Tomasz (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Dieser hier ist von der letzten Woche. 







Zum Thema Alleingänger oder nicht, konnte ich bereits Barsche von Ü40 beobachten, die zu zweit gejagt haben und habe aber auch schon selbst mehrere Barsche von Ü40 aus einem Schwarm gefangen, in dem von 20cm bis Ü40 alles vetreten war. Kannibalen waren sie in der Regel dennoch. Egal ob alleine oder im Schwarm mit den kleinen Brüdern. Dafür sprechen sowohl die Köder und deren Farben, als auch der Mageninhalt von entnommenen Fischen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## discobarsch (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

@Tomasz: geiles pic!


----------



## penell (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

@ tomasz

nice das Bild!


----------



## flori66 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



discobarsch schrieb:


> @Tomasz: geiles pic!





penell schrieb:


> @ tomasz
> 
> nice das Bild!



Jo, schon cool wie der geschätzt 40er Barsch nur am Unterkiefer gehalten wird, und das gesamte Gewicht daran zerrt. |krach:


Aber: Schöner Barsch.#6 (...nur das halten üben wir nochmal)


----------



## fishcatcher99 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Waaaaas? So hält man halt nen Barsch oder nich?|kopfkrat
PETRi schöner Barsch!#h


----------



## penell (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

ja dachte ich bis dato auch! ???


----------



## Tomasz (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



flori66 schrieb:


> Jo, schon cool wie der geschätzt 40er Barsch nur am Unterkiefer gehalten wird, und das gesamte Gewicht daran zerrt. |krach:
> 
> 
> Aber: Schöner Barsch.#6 (...nur das halten üben wir nochmal)


 
Ach Kinders, jetzt haltet mal die Füße still:g. 
In Deinem Text sind zwei Fehler enthalten. Der erste ist der, dass der Fisch nicht geschätzte 40 cm lang war, sondern nur 37 cm. 
Der zweite Fehler ist, dass Du davon ausgehst, dass der Fisch unter Schmerzen im Barschgriff gehalten und damit wohlmöglich der Kiefer ausgerenkt wurde|bigeyes. Auch dies ist falsch, da ich es völlig unsinnig finde, Fische ausschließlich für das Foto zu fangen, um ihn dann wieder zurück zu setzen. Fische, die ich wieder zurücksetze, werden im Wasser abgehakt und nicht für irgendein Foto in die Luft gehalten. Aber da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung und soll sie auch behalten. Ich bin schließlich kein Missionar.
Dieser Barsch, den Ihr hier auf dem Foto sehen könnt, wurde vor dem Foto waidgerecht getötet und hinterher gegessen. Ich hoffe damit alle wilden Vermutungen und Missverständnisse ausgeräumt zu haben. Und komme mir jetzt bitte keiner damit, dass ich einen solchen Fisch nicht hätte töten dürfen|gr:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## rouvi (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ach Kinders, jetzt haltet mal die Füße still:g.
> In Deinem Text sind zwei Fehler enthalten. Der erste ist der, dass der Fisch nicht geschätzte 40 cm lang war, sondern nur 37 cm.
> Der zweite Fehler ist, dass Du davon ausgehst, dass der Fisch unter Schmerzen im Barschgriff gehalten und damit wohlmöglich der Kiefer ausgerenkt wurde|bigeyes. Auch dies ist falsch, da ich es völlig unsinnig finde, Fische ausschließlich für das Foto zu fangen, um ihn dann wieder zurück zu setzen. Fische, die ich wieder zurücksetze, werden im Wasser abgehakt und nicht für irgendein Foto in die Luft gehalten. Aber da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung und soll sie auch behalten. Ich bin schließlich kein Missionar.
> Dieser Barsch, den Ihr hier auf dem Foto sehen könnt, wurde vor dem Foto waidgerecht getötet und hinterher gegessen. Ich hoffe damit alle wilden Vermutungen und Missverständnisse ausgeräumt zu haben. Und komme mir jetzt bitte keiner damit, dass ich einen solchen Fisch nicht hätte töten dürfen|gr:.
> ...



Hey Tomasz,
einen solchen Fisch hättest du nicht töten dürfen!!!!
#q

ne im Ernst, ich fische auch zum essen, alles andere wird abgehakt und releast^^

Schöner Barsch!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Also ich mache das auch so:
Alles was unter30cm ist und knapp hängt wird im Wasser abgehakt und darf wieder schwimmen! Alles was zwischen 30cm und 45cm is darf mich gerne an den Küchentischbegleiten und wird nach dem töten auch Fotographiert! Und alles was über 45cm is,na ja das muss man erst mal fangen...:q:q:q


----------



## fishingexpert87 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

ich finde große barsche schmecken absolut nicht.... die kleinen sind de feinen!


----------



## Tomasz (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> ich finde große barsche schmecken absolut nicht.... die kleinen sind de feinen!


 
Also im direkten Vergleich zu diesem 25-er hat konnte ich weder geschmacklich noch von der Konsistenz des Fleisches einen Unterschied feststellen. 






Und gleich vorneweg bevor es wieder zu Mißverständnissen kommt#t. Wir waren zu viert. Da waren die vier Filets nur die Vorspeise. Das Hauptgericht bestand aus einer vegetarischen Salatkreation:q.
Und nun aber zurück zu den aktuellen Fängen. Am Sonntag habe ich bei frostig kaltem aber sonst sehr sonnigen Angelwetter geschneidert. Nur kleine Zander haben sich am Köder vergriffen. Von Barschen keine Spur.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Heute nochmal n bisschen nachgelegt

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/4349/imgp7101f.jpg

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/5664/imgp7102.jpg

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/1374/imgp7105.jpg

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/2498/imgp7104k.jpg

Auf dem letzten Bild ist mein bis jetzt größter diese Saison , zwar "nur" 35cm , aber für unsere Gewässer hier schon recht ordentlich

Und da ich gestern schon lecker Bratbarsch hatte durften sie heute wieder schwimmen .


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Heute nochmal n bisschen nachgelegt
> 
> http://img18.*ih.us/img18/4349/imgp7101f.jpg



Petri geile Pic!#h

Sag mal ist das ein RS-225 von Illex?|kopfkrat

Wie führst du den?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Entweder einfach konstant einleiern oder Zwischendurch immermal Jerken und dann kurz stehen lassen .


----------



## Promachos (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Nach längerer Sendepause gab es am Samstag gleich zwei sehr schön gezeichnete Barsche:k. Beide Fische sowie ein 55er Zander gingen auf einen hellbraunen Pulse Shad.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Sauber Petri zum schönen Stachlritter

@Kochtoppangler

Danköö


----------



## GuidoOo (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

@ Kochtoppangler 

Na, ganz zum Schluss doch noch mal nen paar Gute erwischt?
bei Petzi oder aufm Postsee?
Iwie schwer zu erkennen  *rätzel*

Auch Petri an Promachos!!!

Ich komm erst am Samstag wieder los, werde da mal nen anderes Gewässer nach nem halben Jahr wieder befischen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Postsee , der verrottete Steg ist doch eindeutig :q


----------



## MOORLA (4. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

hi leute,
bei uns sind zwar schon die riesigen schwärme von kleinen barschen unter den stegen und am ufer, die großen bleiben aber leider noch fern!

ich hoffe, dass ich euch in den nächsten 2-3 wochen auch mal ein paar gelungene fotos präsentieren kann...

bis dahin viel erfolg! und vorallem spaß...


----------



## GuidoOo (4. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hab ich doch gesagt, dass das da nen sau geiles Barschgewässer ist...
Aber auch Hechte und mitm bisel Glück der ein oder andere Z-Fisch  Woaaa^^

Petri nochmal


----------



## Onkel Tom (14. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Neben einigen Hechten, die ich heute mit Kumpel Marco (Esoxfreund) fangen konnte, gab es auch noch dieses wunderschöne Tier zu bestaunen.

http://img25.*ih.us/img25/1107/37erbarschii.jpg


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (14. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Unsere bescheidene Strecke von mir und "Hauptsacheangeln" der letzten woche!|rolleyes


----------



## Esoxfreund (14. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

sehr schön gezeichnet Thomas, tolles Foto :m
wenn dein Stachelritter Ü45 hat, beißt er hoffentlich bei mir


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Gefangen heute gegen 9.00uhr auf gufi 12cm kopyto!#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Schöne Barsche.


Petri an alle Fänger.

|wavey:


----------



## Tanckom (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hey,
hab diesen Barsch heute Morgen mit Köfi überlistet:


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Sauber Petri heil zum schönen Stachelritter!

Wieviel hatte er denn?

LG Svenno


----------



## Perca84 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hi,

Barsch aus dem Baggersee.

Grüsse


----------



## Fanne (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

servus jungz


Petri Heil


----------



## Tanckom (16. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

@ Svenno

Der hatte 42cm und 1,5kg

Hatte nur 20 sk gebraucht um ihn im kescher zu haben ^^


----------



## Udo561 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hi,
mit ein paar schönen Barschen aus der Maas kann ich auch dienen.
Gefangen meist als Beifang auf Zander mit Gummifisch.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (16. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Dicke Brocken hier im moment:m.


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Udo Petri heil vor allem der esrte gefällt mir mit seinen schönen roten Flossen


----------



## discobarsch (16. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

tolle barsche!
petri an die fänger!


----------



## Onkel Tom (22. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Heute gab es bei mir auch noch mal einen tollen Barsch!

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/121/37erbarschi.jpg

http://img297.*ih.us/img297/1107/37erbarschii.jpg


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hey Sauber Petri heil!


----------



## s_rathje (22. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Habe am Samstag diesen Kollegen überlisten können.
42 lang, was aufm dem Handypic nicht ganz rüberkommt 
http://img4.*ih.us/img4/7679/img0239sd.jpg


----------



## SteinbitIII (22. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Barschfänger!


----------



## shad75 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

War heute mal in meinen alten Hausgewässer waten...


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Alter Schwede, was fürn Mopel, Petri heil!


----------



## shad75 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

War nochmal los,lief aber sehr schleppend.
Viel werfen für wenig Fisch-kennt man ja...


----------



## stanleyclan (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

wo ist das??


----------



## shad75 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Kann ich dir gar nicht mehr sagen.Bin soviel angeln da vergisst man so einiges|kopfkrat
Ich sach mal ne grobe Richtung=Freihafen...


----------



## shad75 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hier der von heute...
Gefangen auf einen Walleye Assassin.Farbe:Chicken on a Chain.
Das Foto ist so mies da die Kälte den Akku meiner Cam leergelutscht hatte.Display war schwarz,konnte beim knipsen nichts erkennen...


----------



## discobarsch (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

@shad75: tolle barsche und die pics sind doch klasse!


----------



## shad75 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Moin Discobarsch...
Ich finde nur das letzte Foto mies da die Farben und die Größe des Fisches nicht gut rüberkommen.Das nächste wird aber wieder besser-Akku ist durchgeladen.
Ich glaub da geht noch mehr.
Hab heute noch einen richtigen Klopper,kurz vor der Landung,verloren...


----------



## discobarsch (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

...die bass asassins sind aber auch echt geil!
war bestimmt ein walleye assassin?


----------



## shad75 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Richtig...Walleye Assassin von Bass Assassin.
Ich ändere das mal lieber schnell|rotwerden


----------



## shad75 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Einen muß ich noch reinstellen dann ist Schluß mit Barsche ärgern...


----------



## crazyracer22 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2009*

Hi habe heute einen 28cm Barsch beim Dropshoten überlistet leider streikt mein Handy naja die Tage gehts ja nochmal los dann mit na Digicam.


----------

